# Brands without Dinette.



## Paula (Jan 19, 2016)

Does anybody know of a travel trailer that has a floor plan that has the option of not having a dinette.  I know Open Range has one.  Does anybody know of another one?


----------



## luv2travel (Jan 19, 2016)

That is the only one I have found, but also am interested if anyone else has details. thanks


----------



## ed gilmore (Jan 22, 2016)

Paula said:


> Does anybody know of a travel trailer that has a floor plan that has the option of not having a dinette.  I know Open Range has one.  Does anybody know of another one?


MY DAUGHTER BOUGHT 24' FOREST RIVER  PRODUCT I BELIEVE  AND IT HAS A PUT AWAY PORTABLE TABLE
NEWBIE ED


----------

